# PETITE FOUR PRICING ?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

what do you guys charge for petite fours ? Do you charge by the piece or the dozen ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

By the dozen.

 Wholesale?

Retail?

Customer pick up? 

Are you working in a restaurant or bqt facility?

Factor in garnishes?

Regular fondant glazed, or ganache, or chocolate glazed?

Doillies and cupcake wrapper prices factored in?  

Regular item (prep on hand) or special custom one-off?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

just a price in general for all types of petit fours


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Volume pricing.

Always by the batch (1-2 dozen minimum) with price tag reflective of ingredients and difficulty.

Now it is my turn.... since "retiring" I have noticed those cake balls and mini cuppies standing in for traditional petit fours.

What kind of profit do those generate?

Just curious.

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I would think several times more. Arent they less on materials cost, 
and quite a bit less labor intesive?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Meezenplaz said:


> I would think several times more. Arent they less on materials cost,
> and quite a bit less labor intesive?


Yeah.

Silly question...what I really want to know is how someone selling them can look a customer in the face and not laugh when they render a quote of 18- 24 dollars per dozen for some leftover cake crumbs mixed with buttercream.

mimi


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

When I was doing traditional petit fours (joconde, jam, glazed in choc) about 10 years ago, I was charging 1.25/per piece. Mostly it was a Pain In the Butt price because you can get 4 dozen at least from a half sheet and if you use premade poured fondant or pate a glace, you can glaze them quickly (you might have to reglaze if you don't want to see through it.  I think they've fallen out of favor lately; I get more people wanting french macaron or assorted mini pastries.  But they'll come around again.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate doing petit fours. Too much labor for not enough product. So I price mine in such a way that it will make it totally worth my time and cost prohibitive to the client.

I always discourage people from ordering them by telling them there are so many other mini pastries that taste a lot better and are equally beautiful. Not to mention easier

and less labor to crank out.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for there help & impute !


----------

